# Blogging from A to Z April Challenge



## Guest (Mar 29, 2014)

Authors!

Blogging from A to Z begins this week on April 1. The sign-up list closes (as of this writing) in 4 days, 10 hrs, 37 min. If you'd like more attention to your blog (a blog that should include links to your books and your mailing list) I STRONGLY recommend you participate. (This will be my third year!)

http://www.a-to-zchallenge.com/


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Sounds like fun, but I'm already going to do Camp Nanowrimo in April, writing a 70k novel.

I'll have to think about it though. I'm a sucker for a challenge and more blog traffic.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

I'm doing nano and this...

For those with a series, a to z should be simple. Pick a person, place or thing from your universe that starts with the letter of the day and do a short entry, lke you'd find under a wiki entry.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

CEMartin2 said:


> I'm doing nano and this...
> 
> For those with a series, a to z should be simple. Pick a person, place or thing from your universe that starts with the letter of the day and do a short entry, lke you'd find under a wiki entry.


That's a great idea! (After I just came up with 20 A-Z topics for writing...!)

*Edited to add* that I signed up and created my A-Z list, which I will post on my blog tomorrow. I took the idea of using my series. It's going to be a lot of fun...although let me say that I am not a fan of the letter X.


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Here I was, just leisurely perusing Kboards, looking for interesting posts, and now, all of a sudden, I'm committing to both the A to Z challenge and Camp Nanowrimo! Darn you, Kboards people for challenging my inherent laziness.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2014)

I.L. Wolf said:


> Here I was, just leisurely perusing Kboards, looking for interesting posts, and now, all of a sudden, I'm committing to both the A to Z challenge and Camp Nanowrimo! Darn you, Kboards people for challenging my inherent laziness.


Ha Ha!! Have fun!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2014)

Stacy Claflin said:


> That's a great idea! (After I just came up with 20 A-Z topics for writing...!)
> 
> *Edited to add* that I signed up and created my A-Z list, which I will post on my blog tomorrow. I took the idea of using my series. It's going to be a lot of fun...although let me say that I am not a fan of the letter X.


Sounds good! I'm blogging about zombies, of course.  At the end of each blog post will be information about my upcoming book and sign-ups for my mailing list and my Goodreads giveaway.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Joliedupre said:


> Sounds good! I'm blogging about zombies, of course.  At the end of each blog post will be information about my upcoming book and sign-ups for my mailing list and my Goodreads giveaway.


That's a good idea - especially since the book I'm writing for Camp Nano is in the same series that I'll be AtoZ'ing about.


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

I joined the A-Z challenge with my blog. So we basically post on one letter per day and visit two blog sites (or more) off the list?

Micah


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2014)

Micah Ackerman said:


> I joined the A-Z challenge with my blog. So we basically post on one letter per day and visit two blog sites (or more) off the list?
> 
> Micah


Yep, post on one letter per day. (Sundays off.) I visit five blogs, from the list, a day, and I start with the blog listed after my blog. 

However, I also respond to the people who visit my blog.

It's work, but it's worth it for the month.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I signed up a while ago but forgot about it until last night! i think I'll spend today scheduling some posts.  I feel like I should do a writing related theme but am tempted to travel related entries because I'm holiday planning and that's what I'm thinking about at the moment.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

We should post our AtoZ links in this thread and visit each other. (And other from the main list of course too.)


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

I've signed up, but I'm not sure what I'm going to post on yet. This is a terrible week for this thing to start...I've got so much schoolwork. >.<

I'll think of something though.


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

[/quote]I


Stacy Claflin said:


> We should post our AtoZ links in this thread and visit each other. (And other from the main list of course too.)


I think this is a great idea. I love supporting blogs, but there are so many on that list. I much rather support you guys than try and skim through for something that peaks my interest.

Micah


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I did this last year, and it was awesome! I'm still friends with some of the bloggers I connected with. I seriously considered signing up this year, but I just have so much else on my plate, and I really have to prioritise my writing this month.

It does take a lot of work, not so much writing the blog posts, as visiting and commenting, which you really have to do to get the full benefit.


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Stacy Claflin said:


> We should post our AtoZ links in this thread and visit each other. (And other from the main list of course too.)


Great idea! I'm definitely in for that, and I've bookmarked this thread. On another note, I figured out how to bookmark a thread here  And quote someone with their actual username! I'm on a roll.



Joliedupre said:


> Ha Ha!! Have fun!!


Just promise you'll visit me at the asylum around April 23.


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh, bugger. Looks like I should've taken 'sort a website with mail subscription' off my 'to do' list earlier. A few weeks on kboards and the list is as long as my arm! Writing is the easy part, the rest has my head spinning! Hey-ho. I suppose there's always next year


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

Donna Alam said:


> Oh, bugger. Looks like I should've taken 'sort a website with mail subscription' off my 'to do' list earlier. A few weeks on kboards and the list is as long as my arm! Writing is the easy part, the rest has my head spinning! Hey-ho. I suppose there's always next year


Donna, my joining A to Z when my blog was brand new, two years ago, was the best thing I could have done for my blog. There's still time to get your blog up and to join A to Z. You will receive hundreds and hundreds of readers.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Today I posted my A-Z list. I haven't actually written any of the posts yet for the month. Hopefully coming up with the list was the hardest part! X was not any easy one to come up with. I think I already mentioned that!  Anyway, if anyone wants to check out my list, it's here: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/03/30/a-to-z-challenge-atozchallenge/


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Donna Alam said:


> Oh, bugger. Looks like I should've taken 'sort a website with mail subscription' off my 'to do' list earlier. A few weeks on kboards and the list is as long as my arm! Writing is the easy part, the rest has my head spinning! Hey-ho. I suppose there's always next year


Check out this thread:http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,165780.msg2565461.html#msg2565461. It was really helpful and it didn't take nearly as long as I thought it would.


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

Joliedupre said:


> Donna, my joining A to Z when my blog was brand new, two years ago, was the best thing I could have done for my blog. There's still time to get your blog up and to join A to Z. You will receive hundreds and hundreds of readers.


I've been convincing myself all day that this is far too complicated (I'm tech-lexic) and the day has now passed (it's gone midnight here). That said, I'm setting up a website tomorrow. No, really. I am.

'Course, I haven't got book covers yet and I don't have much to say. I suppose its good that I have the alphabet to guide me. It'll be alphabetical cr*p!



I.L. Wolf said:


> Check out this thread:http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,165780.msg2565461.html#msg2565461. It was really helpful and it didn't take nearly as long as I thought it would.


I'll be sure to read this before letting wordpress get me all hot under the collar.

Thanks peoples!


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

So seeing as a lot of people think it's a good idea to follow each others blogs in this thread I'll start off by posting the link to my blog.

micahackerman.com/blog.html

I hope everyone else posts their links!

Micah


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Donna Alam said:


> I've been convincing myself all day that this is far too complicated (I'm tech-lexic) and the day has now passed (it's gone midnight here). That said, I'm setting up a website tomorrow. No, really. I am.
> 
> 'Course, I haven't got book covers yet and I don't have much to say. I suppose its good that I have the alphabet to guide me. It'll be alphabetical cr*p!


I think having this type of a challenge to get you started will be a great way to get it going. You'll have direction for each day. Sometimes thinking up a topic is the most daunting. You'll be in a groove by the end of the month!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

Micah Ackerman said:


> So seeing as a lot of people think it's a good idea to follow each others blogs in this thread I'll start off by posting the link to my blog.
> 
> micahackerman.com/blog.html[url]
> I.... (The blog hop ends the last day in April.)


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I've scheduled my A-D posts, stuck on E.  I thought I'd go with a "things I love" theme so I can mix up writing stuff with other posts.  Maybe there is nothing I love that starts with the letter "E" though


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

kathrynoh said:


> I've scheduled my A-D posts, stuck on E. I thought I'd go with a "things I love" theme so I can mix up writing stuff with other posts. Maybe there is nothing I love that starts with the letter "E" though


I love the Earth, eagles, eggs . . .


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Joliedupre said:


> I love the Earth, eagles, eggs . . .


Easter candy 

I've got my A and B posts scheduled, my C post is close to ready. Today I need focus on getting my camp nano book outlined. Why, why, why do I procrastinate on outlining? Probably because I'm a born pantser, outlining only so I can write faster.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Easter candy
> 
> I've got my A and B posts scheduled, my C post is close to ready. Today I need focus on getting my camp nano book outlined. Why, why, why do I procrastinate on outlining? Probably because I'm a born pantser, outlining only so I can write faster.


I no longer attempt to outline my entire book before I start. Now I outline what I'm going to write for the day on the day I write it. In addition to Blogging from A to Z, I start writing the second book in the BENTON series tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Donna Alam said:


> Oh, bugger. Looks like I should've taken 'sort a website with mail subscription' off my 'to do' list earlier. A few weeks on kboards and the list is as long as my arm! Writing is the easy part, the rest has my head spinning! Hey-ho. I suppose there's always next year


Sort of same here. Not to mention I'm an erotica writer and don't do much in the way of publicity/marketing since it's just a mostly funsies thing right now. Wordpress is sort of a mess while I try to figure out what I'm doing, etc....

Nor do I have a mailing list because I'm uncomfortable with putting my address on there and I haven't had a chance to get to the PO to get a box.

Falling behind on all my Things To Do list.

Next year, I guess.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for this, Jolie! I don't blog very often, probably not nearly as often as I should, so I've joined the challenge to give myself... well, a challenge.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Thanks for this, Jolie! I don't blog very often, probably not nearly as often as I should, so I've joined the challenge to give myself... well, a challenge.


Cool!!!! Come back to this thread tomorrow (April 1) and post a link to your first A to Z blog post!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Joliedupre said:


> Cool!!!! Come back to this thread tomorrow (April 1) and post a link to your first A to Z blog post!


I will! It gets a bit confusing, because it's already the 1st here in New Zealand, but I'll try to get the dates right.

I have my first post ready to go - and topics for all 26.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy April 1st!!! 

Zombie Invasion: Autumn 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-autumn.html


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Here is my first post of the day: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/01/aloha-aunty-ida-starts-the-a-to-z-blogging-challenge/

I post three times a day, a book in the morning, a book in the evening and a bit in the middle, so if this one doesn't grab you, there will be two more today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Joliedupre said:


> I no longer attempt to outline my entire book before I start. Now I outline what I'm going to write for the day on the day I write it. In addition to Blogging from A to Z, I start writing the second book in the BENTON series tomorrow!!!!!


I only have a loose outline, and then line like you, a more complete one for the next day.

My first post is...

A for Alexis. She's the main character in my Transformed series. She's been deceived, betrayed, forgotten, and even worse: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/01/a-is-for-alexis-atozchallenge/


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the links to today's posts.  I'll check this thread throughout the day for anymore links!


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Okay so my first post in the A to Z challenge is up... Atomic April http://www.micahackerman.com/blog.html

Micah


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

My first post is up -- Artistic License: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/01/artistic-license-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Elizabeth Darkley said:


> Looking forward to your posts, Jolie. Are you going to be featuring a zombie book each day? (My debut is a zombie book. Still writing away). Can't wait to read Benton!


Thanks! No, not a zombie book each day, but a zombie theme.  I look forward to reading your debut zombie book. Do you have a mailing list?

~~~

I've enjoyed reading all of your blog posts today.

Also, I've received new followers to my blog today, which is great. However, what's more important to me are the new sign-ups to my mailing list I received today. I haven't looked at the stats, but I'm going to assume they came from the link I placed at the end of my A to Z post today. This is just day one. So I expect to receive many more sign-ups throughout the hop.

So what I'm saying is, be sure your mailing list sign-up is posted so that visitors can see it. Blogging from A to Z is a prime opportunity for you to attract people interested in your work.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

"A" is the first letter of my protagonist's name, so it was good to be able to begin with a post in her honour:

http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-is-for-amy.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Elizabeth Darkley said:


> I do. It's the "newsletter" link in my signature. Great idea about posting it at the bottom of each blog post (signed up for your mailing list).


Gotcha back!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Elizabeth Darkley said:


> Great idea about posting it at the bottom of each blog post . . .


It's currently 6:12 p.m. in Chicago on the first day of A to Z. Seven people have signed-up for my newsletter today.


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

Joliedupre said:


> Donna, my joining A to Z when my blog was brand new, two years ago, was the best thing I could have done for my blog. There's still time to get your blog up and to join A to Z. You will receive hundreds and hundreds of readers.


I did it! Many hours spent installing theme after theme. Plugins and shiz. And then, at around midnight, I realised I had to post!

Anyway, it'll sort of do. Thanks for pushing me in the right direction!


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

anderson_gray said:


> Sort of same here.
> 
> Nor do I have a mailing list because I'm uncomfortable with putting my address on there and I haven't had a chance to get to the PO to get a box.
> 
> ...


All sounds very familiar! Although I'm much more the 'tomorrow will do' type, I managed to sort out a website. It sort of works. On the advice of someone far cleverer than me, I added 'mail poet' which negated the need for mailchimp for newsletters, subscription lists, etc. I haven't recorded my address on there, though maybe I was supposed to?

Come over to the tech side, Anderson!


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Donna Alam said:


> . And then, at around midnight, I realised I had to post!


Don't forget to post your link so we can visit you. I only started my blog in January, so it's still pretty new, and I had the most traffic I've ever had yesterday. Also, I have to admit it's really fun.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I've got my first 2 posts up. I'm posting on Australian time so a bit ahead of the pack but it's too hard to work out posting times otherwise.

http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

Donna Alam said:


> I did it! Many hours spent installing theme after theme. Plugins and shiz. And then, at around midnight, I realised I had to post!
> 
> Anyway, it'll sort of do. Thanks for pushing me in the right direction!


Fantastic!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

I.L. Wolf said:


> Don't forget to post your link so we can visit you. I only started my blog in January, so it's still pretty new, and I had the most traffic I've ever had yesterday. Also, I have to admit it's really fun.


Two years ago, A to Z took my new blog to new heights. From there, I was hooked. This is my third year participating in A to Z.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

kathrynoh said:


> I've got my first 2 posts up. I'm posting on Australian time so a bit ahead of the pack but it's too hard to work out posting times otherwise.
> 
> http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com


Great! Today is B. I'll be reading yours and the other links in this thread today.


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

My post for the letter 'B' is Bait, The Boogeyman and the Boston Red Sox.

micahackerman.com/blog.html

I hope you like it.

Micah


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

EelKat said:


> I love these! I've done this before, won't be doing this one this year unfortunately. I got so far behind on my writing from all the hospital stuff, now I've got 3 months of work to get caught up on. I was just sitting here looking at all the work I've got to do, couldn't figure out which project to start on first, they are all behind schedule at this point, but my brain was just fizzling out looking at all this stuff, than I figure, I'm already behind, might as well go online.
> 
> But, wow, this thread was just what I needed. Even though I won't be doing the A-Z blog posting this year, it gave me an idea for how to attack this pile of work I've got to get done. At the start of the year, I had a schedule for writing 4 short stories a week (publishing 1 a week). In prepping for that, I had spend Nov and Dec coming up with a ton of quick 1 line plots. I had planned to take a plot at random and write it. Than I had the whole knee/hip/back injury and couldn't move for 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your surgery nightmare is over.

A few years ago, I had surgery on both of my feet. I was confined to a chair for almost a year. I couldn't exercise, and I gained weight. It was horrible. It took me a long time to get back in shape, but I did it!

So I've been forced to be a couch potato, and after living that life, I KNOW it's not for me. I hope I never have to live like that again.

Good luck with the writing!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

Today is B! 

Zombie Invasion: Benton 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-benton.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

Micah Ackerman said:


> My post for the letter 'B' is Bait, The Boogeyman and the Boston Red Sox.
> 
> micahackerman.com/blog.html
> 
> ...


Hey Micah! Just came from your blog.

You wrote: "So if you're interested in joining my mailing list and getting the newsletter which will update you about my releases just sign the form on the contact page. You get a FREE ebook version of 'The Man with the White Face.'"

On your blog, you might want to link to the CONTACT link directly in that paragraph. That way readers won't have to look for your CONTACT link. (I looked for it, but that's because I'm not lazy. Ha Ha!) Unfortunately, however, you're going to get a number of readers who won't want to have to look for the CONTACT link even though it's right at the top of the page.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I've been blogging since '09 (though my author blog is only 1.5 year old) and this is the first year I recall hearing about the challenge. Already, yesterday was one of my highest traffic days for this blog.

EelKat, I'm sorry to hear about everything you've been through! 

My "B" post is Blessings: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/02/b-is-for-blessings/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Joliedupre said:


> Hey Micah! Just came from your blog.
> 
> You wrote: "So if you're interested in joining my mailing list and getting the newsletter which will update you about my releases just sign the form on the contact page. You get a FREE ebook version of 'The Man with the White Face.'"
> 
> On your blog, you might want to link to the CONTACT link directly in that paragraph. That way readers won't have to look for your CONTACT link. (I looked for it, but that's because I'm not lazy. Ha Ha!) Unfortunately, however, you're going to get a number of readers who won't want to have to look for the CONTACT link even though it's right at the top of the page.


Jolie thank you so much for the heads up. I changed it.

Micah


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Joliedupre said:


> Two years ago, A to Z took my new blog to new heights. From there, I was hooked. This is my third year participating in A to Z.


I really appreciate your posting about it, it's made blogging a lot more engaging. It's also a nice change to visit far-flung corners of the internet. (Well, not too far-flung. There are some pretty bad neighborhoods out there).

Edit: I forgot to add my first B post (there will be more later today if you just want to hit the bog button below): http://bit2read.com/2014/04/02/better-living-through-gravy-starts-with-b/


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey!  I've read everyone's posts so far.  I'll check back for more.  I'm happy everyone is enjoying the hop!  According to the A to Z founder, the hop reached a record number of sign-ups -  2279!  You will receive new readers to your blog throughout the month as bloggers and readers make their way down the list.  (Don't skip days.  Be sure to post on every day of the hop.  Sundays are off.)


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

I've got my B post up!

Boom Trigger: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/02/boom-trigger-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

We've only just started, and this is already amazing! I've engaged with so many new people - and found some great blogs!

My latest: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-b-is-for-benjamin.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

Today is C - 

Zombie Invasion: The C-Virus in Resident Evil 6
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-c-virus-in-resident.html


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

I know it's early days but...*moan alert* the response to my posts so far has been pretty sparse. I know the content isn't scintillating but in my own daily blog-hop, I've read some dross. (some, not all). In my defense, joining was a last minute thing with not a lot of content thought - by the time I'd had the damn blog up and running, I'd had enough! My posts don't relate to my eventual genre, but I wouldn't expect that to make much of a difference this early on. Maybe to subscription gathering, but surely not just visiting?

Oh, well. I just wanted to say, (read: whine) what you're all having; I want some!

And I can't even get a [email protected]&*'n hyperlink to work....argh!

Excuse me while I add some wine to my whine. Not on my cereal. It's dark where I am.

donnaalam.com


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Donna Alam said:


> I know it's early days but...*moan alert* the response to my posts so far has been pretty sparse. I know the content isn't scintillating but in my own daily blog-hop, I've read some dross. (some, not all). In my defense, joining was a last minute thing with not a lot of content thought - by the time I'd had the d*mn blog up and running, I'd had enough! My posts don't relate to my eventual genre, but I wouldn't expect that to make much of a difference this early on. Maybe to subscription gathering, but surely not just visiting?
> 
> Oh, well. I just wanted to say, (read: whine) what you're all having; I want some!
> 
> ...


Donna, just copy the headline URL of the post and paste here. If nothing else, we'll visit  And make sure you leave comments on the other blogs, that seems to help. (Sorry, I'm awfully slow today)

And here is my post for C: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/03/cultural-explosion-commences-c/

As usual, there will be more later (though culture is the theme for the day).


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

Donna,  I looked at your comments.  I see you didn't respond to any of them.  Responding to comments helps get additional comments and also helps to get people to come back.  Also, did you visit AND comment on the blogs of the people who came to your blog?  I know for a fact that Timothy, for instance, regularly returns to my blog, and me to his.

When you are reading other people's blogs, do you leave a comment?  

Get some patience and continue with it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

There will be A to Z Twitter chats today -  Thursday, 4/3, at 1pm EST and 8pm EST.  #atozchallenge #azchat


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

I.L. Wolf said:


> Donna, just copy the headline URL of the post and paste here. If nothing else, we'll visit  And make sure you leave comments on the other blogs, that seems to help. (Sorry, I'm awfully slow today)


I did and it doesn't work. I've probably broken it 



Joliedupre said:


> Donna, I looked at your comments. I see you didn't respond to any of them. Responding to comments helps get additional comments and also helps to get people to come back. Also, did you visit AND comment on the blogs of the people who came to your blog? I know for a fact that Timothy, for instance, regularly returns to my blog, and me to his.
> 
> When you are reading other people's blogs, do you leave a comment?
> 
> Get some patience and continue with it!


Yup, visiting AND commenting. And spending a lot of time doing so as I'm so far ahead time-wise here in Aus, sort of 'bugger, that one's still on 'B'' which I've just realised makes me a bit of a pedant. I've decided to work a day behind, I think that'll help 

And, replying...hmm. I've just found the button. Added it to my daily list.

Thank you both for your advice!


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

My C post is up!

Catalyst: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/03/catalyst-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

My 'C" post is up and it's called the Chupacabra and Cruptozoology

micahackerman.com/blog.html

Thanks!

Micah


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Donna, I'm sure it will take a little time. I have a friend who set up her blog over the weekend. It just takes time. Are you posting about things that your regular audience is interested in? Have you been sharing your posts on social media? Have you tried Triberr? There are a lot of people there doing the challenge too.

My C post is up. C is for Clara. She's one of the most interesting characters in my series. http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/03/c-is-for-clara-atozchallenge/


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Have you tried Triberr? There are a lot of people there doing the challenge too.
> 
> My C post is up. C is for Clara. She's one of the most interesting characters in my series. http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/03/c-is-for-clara-atozchallenge/


I'd never heard of Tribrr, I just signed up. Thanks, Stacy! I swear, I've learned more in a few weeks on Kboards than in the past two years.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

tknite said:


> My C post is up!
> 
> Catalyst: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/03/catalyst-a-to-z-challenge/


That was beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Donna, I'm sure it will take a little time. I have a friend who set up her blog over the weekend. It just takes time. Are you posting about things that your regular audience is interested in? Have you been sharing your posts on social media? Have you tried Triberr? There are a lot of people there doing the challenge too.
> 
> My C post is up. C is for Clara. She's one of the most interesting characters in my series. http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/03/c-is-for-clara-atozchallenge/


I promote my blog posts at Google+, Facebook, Twitter, Sulia, Pinterest and right here at WC. Triberr looks like a fun site!


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

Joliedupre said:


> That was beautiful!


Thanks!  I'm trying to make all my posts sound like different voices. I'm not sure how much I'm succeeding, but I keep getting nice comments, so I guess I'm doing fine.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

My latest: C is for Charlie (also for [Highland] Clearances): http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-c-is-for-charlie.html


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Triberr is a great way to not only get shares (you get more the more that you give) but also a way to find a lot of other great blogs and authors. I've been there since nearly the beginning and have built some great connections. I can't recommend it enough!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome to the letter D, kiddos! 

Zombie Invasion: Dead Snow 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-dead-snow.html


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Delphic Cove - a place where magic happens, not to say that it's always good magic...
http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/04/d-is-for-delphic-cove/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

For the challenge today I posted my 'D' blog on "The Day After" and "Dawn of the Dead" http://www.micahackerman.com/blog.html

Micah


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

My D post is up! But I cheated because I was tired yesterday, so I just wrote a poem instead of flash fiction. Close enough.

Dark Design: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/04/dark-design-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's my D post: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/04/discover-indies-on-free-book-friday/

D, for some reason, was difficult. Hmm.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

D is for Daisy - and also for doctor: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.co.nz/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-d-is-for-daisy.html


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

My post is up - D is for Desire! http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/desire-things-i-love.html


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

Today E is for Eros and wild ramblings.

Permalink think is still cactus, I think.

http://donnaalam.com/2014/04/05/e-is-for/

Also, does anyone have any idea why, when using wordpress, I can't post comments on blogger? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Donna,

I don't know the answer to that.  I do know that I've run into problems when I've tried to link back to my blog from a WordPress blog.  Sometimes WordPress will mark me as spam.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

It's E Day! 

(I love this thread! We're posting our links; we're reading one another's blog posts, and there's no snark and arguments. I wish all WC threads could be like this!)

Zombie Invasion: Equipment 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-equipment.html


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh, well. Thanks for that, Jolie. 

People of the Kboard A-Zers, I've probably read your blog (I'm fairly sure I've popped in on all of them) but haven't been able to post a comment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm getting a neck and back massage in about an hour.  (It's been a busy writing week.)  However, I'll read E posts later today!


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Donna Alam said:


> Today E is for Eros and wild ramblings.
> 
> Permalink think is still cactus, I think.
> 
> ...


Are you self-hosting wordpress? I'm really impressed you got it up that quickly! I'm also on wordpress, so when I visit a blogger blog or one on another platform, I click the little box that shows who you're commenting as and pick name/url if available, so it's easy for the other bloggers to find me. Otherwise, if that's not available, I use google, but you have to be linked to a gmail account and you have to edit your blogger profile under gmail (google owns blogger) so that others can find you. I find using the wordpress ID thing confusing.

Jolie, thanks for the heads up on the spam issue, I checked my spam folder to make sure that no A-to-Zers ended up there. Enjoy your massage, you deserve it (and I'm jealous).

Here's E: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/05/extra-post-for-e/


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

My E post is up! I cheated again with more poetry. 

Ever Rest: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/05/ever-rest-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

My A to Z Challenge post for the letter 'E' is Episode 2

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Check it out!

Micah


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Today I talk about explosions! http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/05/e-is-for-explosions-atozchallenge/


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I had a great time yesterday interacting with commenters on my D for Daisy (and doctor) post.

Today, E is for Eddie: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-e-is-for-eddie.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

E for End of the World Fiction

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6040427-end-of-the-world-fiction#comment_form


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2014)

I've received a *LOT* of sign-ups for my mailing list *due to this hop*. This is for my upcoming self-published zombie book, and I've never written a zombie book before. This is all I say - "Sign-up for my newsletter and to be reminded of when Benton is published." That's it.

Any WC member who says legitimate readers won't sign-up for a mailing list for a book they've never seen and that does not have a similar book before it, is *full of crap*. Period. So newbies, "don't believe the hype." These readers are not entering a contest or getting a prize or getting anything in return for signing up. They're just signing up. People *will* sign-up for your mailing list if they're interested in your book.

Again, I advise you to add your mailing list sign-up link at the end of every one of your A to Z posts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome back! Today is F! 

Zombie Invasion: My 5 Favorite Zombie Facebook Pages

http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-my-5-favorite-zombie.html


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

For the challenge letter today ... 'F' is for Flesh Eating Bacteria and The Super Flu

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Thanks

Micah


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

F has to be food for me! http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/food-things-i-love.html


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

And here's F: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/07/fantasy-readings-fabulous-f-word/

Happy Monday, all!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2014)

I've just returned from running.  Off to eat breakfast and then I'll be reading A to Z posts!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

My F post is for Fyrsturae: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/07/f-is-for-fyrsturae-atozchallenge/

I'll do my best to hit all the blogs. I've been sick (still am, skipped my writing session today) and haven't even caught up on visiting Saturday's posts.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's my post for F.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6048116-fantasy


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

My F post is up!

Fractals: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/07/fractals-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Getting a bit sentimental today.  F is for Frank: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-f-is-for-frank.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2014)

It's time for G! 

Zombie Invasion: Guns 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-guns.html


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

G is for Gessilyn, the perky, fitness-loving witch: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/08/g-is-for-gessilyn-atozchallenge/


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's my G. I did guns as well.

https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7113251.Stephen_Drivick/blog


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

There are so many G words, it's tough to choose! I finally settled: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/08/the-gifts-of-g/


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's another "F" possibility....Fawcett.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2014)

SVD said:


> Here's my G. I did guns as well.
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7113251.Stephen_Drivick/blog


Yep, and as I indicated in the comment I left, I agree with your points.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2014)

Sapphire said:


> Here's another "F" possibility....Fawcett.


Ha Ha! Yes, Fawcett starts with the letter F.


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

My G post is up now. I'm back to flash fiction. 

Graham Crackers: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/08/graham-crackers-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Today for the challenge my "G" post is Ghosts why do we love them?

micahackerman.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Today we're going sailing! http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-g-is-for-george.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2014)

I've enjoyed reading the "G" A to Z blog posts today!  Thanks for sharing them!

Now I'm off to write an article and then editing after that.

Until tomorrow!


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't know if this is typical, but I've tried to bounce around the blog list of participants and I've found a lot that haven't posted since A or C or whatever.

Micah


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I've got my G entry up.

http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/gemma-things-i-love.html

I'm finding a lot of blogs that have dropped out too. I've been prescheduling my posts a few days ahead so I have a bit of leeway for busy times.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2014)

Micah Ackerman said:


> I don't know if this is typical, but I've tried to bounce around the blog list of participants and I've found a lot that haven't posted since A or C or whatever.
> 
> Micah


Some people give up. It's hard work.

Only the strong survive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2014)

kathrynoh said:


> I've got my G entry up.
> 
> http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/gemma-things-i-love.html


Good! I was wondering when you were going to post another link in this thread! Off to visit your post now!


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

Crap! How did I miss this? Bummer! Okay, hope to catch the next one. Sounds like fun.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

> I was wondering when you were going to post another link in this thread! Off to visit your post now!


Thanks. Because I've scheduled posts, I keep forgetting when they go live.


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

http://donnaalam.com/2014/04/09/h-is-for/

Penelope Pitstop!


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

And here's H: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/09/have-her-cousin-much-removed/

Edit: Aren't I the eager beaver this morning...am I in before Jolie?!



Micah Ackerman said:


> I don't know if this is typical, but I've tried to bounce around the blog list of participants and I've found a lot that haven't posted since A or C or whatever.
> 
> Micah


Micah, I've noticed that too, I still comment, if possible. They often don't have a lot of comments on the posts.



Rich Amooi said:


> Crap! How did I miss this? Bummer! Okay, hope to catch the next one. Sounds like fun.


It really is! I didn't think it would be, but it's shown me that blogging isn't only a chore (thanks, Jolie, for posting it).


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Today for "H" I do

HELL IN HORROR, HELL ON EARTH AND JUST PLAIN HELL MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

I hope you like it

Micah


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I've noticed not only a lot of people not posting anymore, but also a sharp decrease in my blog traffic as well. Day one was one of my highest traffic days with yesterday being one of my lowest.

There's also a similar lack of participation in camp nano. Half of my cabin mates haven't even logged in one word written. It's not very motivating! But, I'm not writing my novel for them. I'm writing it for my readers, and I'm right on track for 70k this month.

Anyway, my topic for today is Home...and it's not as sweet as it sounds! http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/09/h-is-for-home-atozchallenge/


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2014)

I.L. Wolf said:


> And here's H: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/09/have-her-cousin-much-removed/
> 
> Edit: Aren't I the eager beaver this morning...am I in before Jolie?!


Yep, I slept in this morning! Ha Ha!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2014)

Today is H! 

Zombie Invasion: Hocking, Amanda 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-hocking-amanda.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2014)

Stacy Claflin said:


> I've noticed not only a lot of people not posting anymore, but also a sharp decrease in my blog traffic as well. Day one was one of my highest traffic days with yesterday being one of my lowest.


Mine has been up and down. Nevertheless, *my* traffic has been good.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's my H.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6065525-humanity


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

My H is up. I've decided to switch back and forth between poetry and flash fiction. 

High Caliber: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/09/high-caliber-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

This daily blogging is rough. I had to cheat and do today's entry yesterday, and scheduled it. I prefer to be a day ahead like that. 

Nano? Ugh. Sickness and multiple things breaking around the house threw me off schedule last month, so I'm still trying to catch up. I have 1000 words done for my Nano project, but won't get back to it until next week. Blagh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2014)

CEMartin2 said:


> This daily blogging is rough. I had to cheat and do today's entry yesterday, and scheduled it. I prefer to be a day ahead like that.
> 
> Nano? Ugh. Sickness and multiple things breaking around the house threw me off schedule last month, so I'm still trying to catch up. I have 1000 words done for my Nano project, but won't get back to it until next week. Blagh.


Hey there! Please start posting your A to Z posts in this thread so I can read them. Otherwise, I'll forget.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay, I'm back at this thread now.  (THANK GOD.)  I'm going to start reading your A to Z posts now, along with some others!


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

My H post is up - http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/he-was-guitarist-from-fitzroy.html

I'm keeping with the A-Z challenge but have fallen by the wayside with camp nanowrimo. Well more like decided to prioritie tasks that don't act to my word count like editing a short story then outlining my next novel. Hopefully, with the outline done, I'll speed through the writing next week


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Horses!  shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-h-is-for-horses.html


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's I ...a little early.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6072131-ideas


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

http://donnaalam.com/2014/04/10/i-is-for/

Cyclone Ita.

My traffic is awful. It could be because I'm a new blogger (wordpress set up only the day before) or because my posts are random and unrelated to my eventual genre (could be, but not likely). Or it could be *horror of horrors* because my posts stink! I comment back, visit fellow kboarders--without whom somedays I'd get no comments at all--and comment on a variety of other blogs.

I'm not complaining, though I do feel a bit ho-hum. Still, cyclone permitting, I'll continue to the end


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Donna Alam said:


> http://donnaalam.com/2014/04/10/i-is-for/
> 
> Cyclone Ita.
> 
> ...


Donna, I find that when I visit more than the 5 suggested (10 or so) it tends to really help the traffic, not that I'm getting great numbers, but they're far better than before the challenge. Also leave your blog url in your comment so people can click it easily. I also often mention I'm visiting because of the challenge.

I know for a fact that your posts don't stink  They're hilarious and fun to read. Also maybe peruse the A to Z signup list for the Adult Content (AC) authors and leave comments on their blogs. Hope it picks up. Considering it's a ewborn baby blog, I think it's awesome.

And for today, I could only mean one thing for me: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/10/i-is-pure-imagination/


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

If you're not getting traffic to your blog from this event, all I can say is "I'm sorry." This event has always been a success for me, and that's why I recommended it to others.

But at the end of the day, what works for *me* is *my focus*.

You have to do what works for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

Today is I! 

Zombie Invasion: 'I Was A Teenage Zombie' 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-i-was-teenage-zombie.html


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I is for Iceland, the birthplace of vampires: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/10/i-is-for-iceland-atozchallenge/


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

Got my I post up!

Iced Dahlia: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/10/iced-dahlia-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

Joliedupre said:


> If you're not getting traffic to your blog from this event, all I can say is "I'm sorry." This event has always been a success for me, and that's why I recommended it to others.
> 
> But at the end of the day, what works for *me* is *my focus*.
> 
> You have to do what works for you.


It's hardly your fault! I'm very pleased you mentioned the idea, in fact. If not I'd still be 'thinking' about social media and not much else. Absolutely your focus should be you. No one would expect anything else. I'm honestly not complaining or crying 'why not me'. I'm sorry if it comes across as that way. Maybe that's just my personality seeping across the ether. And as for what works for me, the experiment hasn't been a disaster, I do have some who've subscribed. As for what else works, I'll be sure to let you know as and when.

Oh, maybe read my post today, posted before I had my little moan above. I mentioned you in it; as I was wandering through an empty supermarket today I was thiking about your blog. I even linked to it...not that i get lots of traffic to pass your way 



I.L. Wolf said:


> Donna, I find that when I visit more than the 5 suggested (10 or so) it tends to really help the traffic, not that I'm getting great numbers, but they're far better than before the challenge. Also leave your blog url in your comment so people can click it easily. I also often mention I'm visiting because of the challenge.
> 
> I know for a fact that your posts don't stink  They're hilarious and fun to read. Also maybe peruse the A to Z signup list for the Adult Content (AC) authors and leave comments on their blogs. Hope it picks up. Considering it's a ewborn baby blog, I think it's awesome.
> 
> And for today, I could only mean one thing for me: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/10/i-is-pure-imagination/


Thank you, kind lady! I do visit around eight a day, by the time I've popped over to the kboarders and then popped off to others. Lots more if I count the ones that aren't updating! I comment and I try to link back to my own. If I can't (new user, blogger hates me, lalala) I always pop my url underneath my post, though it isn't a direct link, it's there at least. I've also popped in on AC blogs and I haven't gone blind...yet. Also mentioned you in today's post.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Donna, it's a very long, slow process to get blog readers especially if it's not an advice type blog, with stuff like "50 ways to ..." type posts.  I think if it's something you enjoy doing then do it but it's not a time-efficient way to get new readers for your writing.  

I've actually found my visitor numbers have gone down a lot since I started the challenge.  Before, I'd get over 100 visits per post, not it's about 30-40.  I'm not sure if that's because I'm posting more often or what.  I figure though, the more content I have, the more visits I'll get further down the track!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

Donna Alam said:


> It's hardly your fault! I'm very pleased you mentioned the idea, in fact. If not I'd still be 'thinking' about social media and not much else. Absolutely your focus should be you. No one would expect anything else. I'm honestly not complaining or crying 'why not me'. I'm sorry if it comes across as that way. Maybe that's just my personality seeping across the ether. And as for what works for me, the experiment hasn't been a disaster, I do have some who've subscribed. As for what else works, I'll be sure to let you know as and when.
> 
> Oh, maybe read my post today, posted before I had my little moan above. I mentioned you in it; as I was wandering through an empty supermarket today I was thiking about your blog. I even linked to it...not that i get lots of traffic to pass your way


Donna, please stay safe!!! In Chicago, we get bad weather, but nothing major. ~~~ Thanks for mentioning my blog!



kathrynoh said:


> Donna, it's a very long, slow process to get blog readers especially if it's not an advice type blog, with stuff like "50 ways to ..." type posts. I think if it's something you enjoy doing then do it but it's not a time-efficient way to get new readers for your writing.


If you don't enjoy doing it and it's not bringing you results - don't do it. I'm getting sign-ups to my mailing list. So, for that reason alone, its not a waste of *my* time. 

~~~

Just organized my menus for the next five days and I made a grocery list. Now I'm off to take a shower.

I read Donna's, and I'll read all of the other posts later today.


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

For "I" I did Insanity and Infection two great tastes that taste better together

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Check it out!

Micah


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Donna Alam said:


> Also mentioned you in today's post.


Thanks! I just stopped by your blog and saw  It was really nice of you to do. But more importantly, how are you doing with the possible cyclone? Do they know where/if it's going to hit yet?


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I is for Island (a volcanic one!): http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-i-is-for-island.html


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Here is J.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6078931-john


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Joliedupre said:


> Hey there! Please start posting your A to Z posts in this thread so I can read them. Otherwise, I'll forget.


Each day? Wouldn't it be easier to do a list of particupating blogs and bookmark them for daily visits?

I'm babbling over at www.StoneSoldiers.info

This is harder than I thought, especially with a custom graphic each day! (Correlating to my brief article)


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

CEMartin2 said:


> Each day? Wouldn't it be easier to do a list of particupating blogs and bookmark them for daily visits?


LOL! Whine, whine, whine


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

So I posted my "J" post early because I'll be gone all day tomorrow It's on the Jersey Devil.

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Have a good Friday!
Micah


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I have my J entry up - http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/japan-things-i-love.html


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

kathrynoh said:


> Donna, it's a very long, slow process to get blog readers especially if it's not an advice type blog, with stuff like "50 ways to ..." type posts. I think if it's something you enjoy doing then do it but it's not a time-efficient way to get new readers for your writing.
> 
> I've actually found my visitor numbers have gone down a lot since I started the challenge. Before, I'd get over 100 visits per post, not it's about 30-40. I'm not sure if that's because I'm posting more often or what. I figure though, the more content I have, the more visits I'll get further down the track!


That's a bit bizarre, isn't it? Write more, get less visitors! The content thing makes sense, though.

Time efficient it may not be (for me) but I think I'll plod on until the end. If you've any other ideas on building my building my minuscule platform, I'd appreciate it if you'd share!


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

I.L. Wolf said:


> Thanks! I just stopped by your blog and saw  It was really nice of you to do. But more importantly, how are you doing with the possible cyclone? Do they know where/if it's going to hit yet?


Fine, so far. As of an hour ago, it's still a cat 5 and due to hit this evening, though the forecast area is pretty large. I suppose until this evening, we won't really know. Anyhoo, I feel I've done my bit. I drove past the pound and picked up a four-legged visitor for the weekend. I just need to polish my halo a bit


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

Donna Alam said:


> Fine, so far. As of an hour ago, it's still a cat 5 and due to hit this evening, though the forecast area is pretty large. I suppose until this evening, we won't really know. Anyhoo, I feel I've done my bit. I drove past the pound and picked up a four-legged visitor for the weekend. I just need to polish my halo a bit


Hi Donna! Everything still okay with you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

Today is J! 

Zombie Invasion: One of the Most Memorable Jail Scenes in 'The Walking Dead'
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-one-of-most-memorable.html


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I still need to catch up on commenting on yesterday's posts, but here's mine for today: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/11/j-is-for-jurisdiction-atozchallenge/


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

J is up! 

Jack Runner: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/11/jack-runner-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Donna Alam said:


> Fine, so far. As of an hour ago, it's still a cat 5 and due to hit this evening, though the forecast area is pretty large. I suppose until this evening, we won't really know. Anyhoo, I feel I've done my bit. I drove past the pound and picked up a four-legged visitor for the weekend. I just need to polish my halo a bit


For the weekend? Yeah, right, sure  Four-legged friends rarely stay only for a weekend.

OK, here's J: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/11/juxtaposing-j/

Sunday's in sight, people! Sunday's in sight.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Today it's Jersey cows: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-j-is-for-jersey.html


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Donna Alam said:


> Fine, so far. As of an hour ago, it's still a cat 5 and due to hit this evening, though the forecast area is pretty large. I suppose until this evening, we won't really know. Anyhoo, I feel I've done my bit. I drove past the pound and picked up a four-legged visitor for the weekend. I just need to polish my halo a bit


Stay safe, Donna!

I heard on the news just now that it's been downgraded from a 5, so I hope it won't be as bad as feared.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's K.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6085275-kindle


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

My K entry is up: http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/karaoke-things-i-love.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

Today is K! 

Zombie Invasion: Zombie Kiss 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-zombie-kiss.html


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

And here's K: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/12/kudos-for-k/


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

K is for Kidnap: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/12/k-is-for-kidnap-atozchallenge/


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

K is for Kill Concept: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/12/kill-concept-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Today for the A to Z challenge My blog post for the letter "K" is "Killing the World"

micahackerman.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

K is for Kiwi! http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-k-is-for-kiwi.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

Are you ready for L!? 

Zombie Invasion: 'Land of the Dead' 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-land-of-dead.html


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

i was a bit lazy with my L post - http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/l-is-for-love-hotels.html


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

L is for (family) Lines - they can get quite tricky! http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/14/l-is-for-lines-atozchallenge/


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's my L - a little flash fiction.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6096832-the-living


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Today for the A to Z challenge I posted on "L" for the Long Island Serial Killer

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Check it out!

Micah


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

And L is up: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/14/last-train-to-istanbul-launches-l/

Looks like I'm late today!


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

Got L up! 

Let Me Go: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/14/let-me-go-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Celebrating a favourite character today: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-l-is-for-lizzie.html


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

So, how many of us are going to blog about the Moon tomorrow? It being a Blood Moon and all....?

I am resisting the urge and sticking with my A to Z theme thus far: people, places and things from my series. Tomorrow: a made up aircraft rather than the cool blood moon.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll be blogging about a soldier boy. I have my post ready to go - having Sunday to catch up has been a real help.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I have my M post up - http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/meat-things-i-love.html


----------



## EliseVanCise (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello all  Newbie here. I love A to Z! I'm kind of behind, but catching up fast posted a special J post today http://gladiatorspen.blogspot.com

Looking forward to making the rounds to your blogs!


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

http://donnaalam.com/2014/04/15/m-is-for/

masterful men.


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

My first M post for today: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/15/the-mysterious-letter-m/.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's M.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6100467-motorcycles


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

My M is up. I kinda like this one.

Masks and Crosses: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/15/masks-and-crosses-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Getting a late start to my day. M is for Magic: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/15/m-is-for-magic-atozchallenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

For the A to Z challenge I posted on how Movie Music Makes the Mood

http://www.micahackerman.com/blog.html

Hope you like it!

Micah


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)

I took yesterday off to get a massive amount of writing done.  Now I'm back with my favorite zombie movie of all time!

Today is N! 

Zombie Invasion: 'Night of the Living Dead'
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-night-of-living-dead.html


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm doing N - Nagasaki.

http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/nagasaki.html

Jolie, I think I need a day off, maybe O for day off


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)

kathrynoh said:


> Jolie, I think I need a day off, maybe O for day off


There's absolutely no harm in taking a day off. I got a ton of writing done yesterday. I stayed off KBoards (for the most part  ), stayed off social networks. Got stuff done.


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

And N: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/16/getting-nostalgic-over-n/


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been batch posting my posts for the challenge but O is stumping me.  I managed to get 5,000 words done today but want to top that tomorrow so figure a day off is in order.  Think I'm going to have to do some yoga though to get through it


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)

kathrynoh said:


> I've been batch posting my posts for the challenge but O is stumping me. I managed to get 5,000 words done today but want to top that tomorrow so figure a day off is in order. Think I'm going to have to do some yoga though to get through it


I place my yoga mat by my side and I do a Surya Namaskara or a Sun Salutation in-between writing sessions. So maybe after every 1,000 words.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's N

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6109685-notebook


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

Here's N -- http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/16/nobody-man-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

N is for Nokken: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/16/n-is-for-nokken-atozchallenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Today I picked some hidden gems the appear on "N"etflix

http://www.micahackerman.com/blog.html


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Oops, I forgot to post a link to M! My soldier boy: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-m-is-for-malcolm.html

Followed by N is for Nurse: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-n-is-for-nurse.html


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Joliedupre said:


> I place my yoga mat by my side and I do a Surya Namaskara or a Sun Salutation in-between writing sessions. So maybe after every 1,000 words.


What an awesome idea! I need to get more efficient at all of this, I haven't been having mega writing days, and I need some. I love the idea of a sun salutation break.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2014)

I.L. Wolf said:


> What an awesome idea! I need to get more efficient at all of this, I haven't been having mega writing days, and I need some. I love the idea of a sun salutation break.


Yep, I love them!  I also run, lift weights and pole dance for fitness, but when I'm at home writing, I love my Sun Salutation breaks! (I usually do 3 to 5 at a time.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2014)

Today is O! 

Zombie Invasion: Fruits vs Zombies: Jolie Loves the Annoying Orange 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-fruits-vs-zombies-jolie.html


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I need to catch up on commenting today! Looks like you guys have some great topics.

Today, O is for cute and cuddly Otters. (What do they have to do with vampires? Guess you'll have to read to see.) http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/17/o-is-for-otters/


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Joliedupre said:


> Yep, I love them!  I also run, lift weights and pole dance for fitness, but when I'm at home writing, I love my Sun Salutation breaks! (I usually do 3 to 5 at a time.)


I never got into the pole dancing thing (which sounds far weirder than I thought it would). I actually got an Xbox just for the Kinect, and I've been using that primarily. It's like doing exercise DVDs, but the DVD can see you. Which also sounds weirder than I thought it was. Which is appropriate given my choice for O:

http://bit2read.com/2014/04/17/offbeat-letter-o/


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

http://donnaalam.com/2014/04/17/o-is-for/

'O' is for onomatopoeia. And oxymoron. And Ovid.

On the subject of sun salutations, I'd love to learn yoga but imagine I'm not a peaceful enough person. I write evenings mostly, saluting the light in my fridge after filling my wine glass, but I don't think that counts.

Jolie, Pole dancing sounds terrifying fun!


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

O is for Orphan Light: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/17/orphan-light-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2014)

Donna Alam said:


> Jolie, Pole dancing sounds terrifying fun!


Yep!









~~~~

I look forward to reading everyone's posts later today.


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Today I posted on the mysterious cryptid the Orang Pendek

micahackerman.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

A visit to my old home town of Opotiki, in the lovely Bay of Plenty: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-o-is-for-opotiki.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

It's a P Day! 

Zombie Invasion: Do Zombies Pee and Poop? 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-do-zombies-pee-and-poop.html


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

And here's P: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/18/the-great-paradox-of-p/


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's my entry for P.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6123948-pollen


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/polar-bears-things-i-love.html

I need to catch up on some blogs too.


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

P is for Pecan Mornings: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/18/pecan-mornings-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Today for the challenge I posted about one of the rumored most haunted places on earth... The Island of Poveglia

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

P is for Preview (of one of my WIP's) http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/18/p-is-for-preview-atozchallenge/


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Anyone else having problems with Q?


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

A musical morning for me. O is for Piano: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-p-is-for-piano.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2014)

Fun with Q 

Zombie Invasion: Zombie Queens
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-zombie-queens.html


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

And now Q: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/19/qs-the-quirkiest-letter-around/


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I am sooo behind on commenting. Sorry guys!

Here is my newest post. http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/19/q-is-for-queen-atozchallenge/


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

No surprise on the most popular Q word so far! http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-q-is-for-queen.html


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> No surprise on the most popular Q word so far! http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-q-is-for-queen.html


I regret now not going with Quetzlcoatl...


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

I did a little post on how crazy writing can be, I was truly boggled by "Q"

"Questioning Your Own Sanity"

micahackerman.com/blog.html


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/quilt-things-i-love.html

Q was okay, I'm a bit worried about the Xs though


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2014)

Good Morning! Today is R! 

(With regard to commenting, I've adjusted my procedure. I will always visit and leave a comment at those who visit and leave a comment at my blog. However, if I never see you at my blog, I may or may not visit yours. It depends on if I want to make the time.)

Zombie Invasion: Six Fun Facts about George Romero 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-six-fun-facts-about.html


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Jolie, is that actually a picture without gore on it, or am I looking at it wrong?!

Here's R: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/21/give-it-a-rest-r/


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2014)

I.L. Wolf said:


> Jolie, is that actually a picture without gore on it, or am I looking at it wrong?!
> 
> Here's R: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/21/give-it-a-rest-r/


Ha Ha!

(I LOVE George Romero  )


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Talking about trains today - and yet the letter is R, not T.  http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-r-is-for-railway.html


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

My post for "R" in the A to Z challenge is called : Rabies... I think I have a fever

I talk about the details of the rabies virus and how it plays into fiction.

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

R is for Rivalry http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/21/r-is-for-rivalry-atozchallenge/


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

http://donnaalam.com/2014/04/21/r-is-for/

Root, though technically it's already Tuesday here and I should be blogging S.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

My entry is up:

http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/ryoma-things-i-love.html

Actually my S entry will be up in a few minutes too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2014)

S is for "Shaun of the Dead," one of my all-time favorite zombie movies! 

Zombie Invasion: 'Shaun of the Dead'
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-shaun-of-dead.html


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

Love, love, love Shaun of the Undead. 'Is there anything you want from the shop? A cornetto'. Only beaten by Hot Fuzz, IMO.

http://donnaalam.com/2014/04/22/s-is-for/

Simoom & Sweep.


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

And here's is S: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/22/slippery-s-switches-subjects-on-me/


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

S for Stand Alone: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/22/stand-alone-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

S is for Sonnast.... http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/22/s-is-for-sonnast-atozchallenge/


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

S is for School: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-s-is-for-school.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2014)

Donna Alam said:


> Love, love, love Shaun of the Undead. 'Is there anything you want from the shop? A cornetto'. Only beaten by Hot Fuzz, IMO.


I want to meet Simon Pegg.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2014)

T! 

Zombie Invasion: Zombie Tats 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-zombie-tats.html


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

On to T: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/23/t-holds-the-truth/


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

T is for Titled: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/23/titled-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

T is for Triangles (love triangles) http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/23/t-is-for-love-triangles-atozchallenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Today on my blog I posted about True Life Horror, including The Slender Man and the Don Decker story

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Thanks

Micah


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Today a volcano erupts! http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-t-is-for-tarawera.html


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

OK, so here's looking at U: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/24/the-unique-letter-u/


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Today is U! 

Zombie Invasion: Undead
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-undead.html


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

U is for Utility: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/24/utility-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Once again, I'm so far behind on commenting. The end of this month is crazy!

Anyway, U is for Unicorn Horns http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/24/u-is-for-unicorn-horns-atozchallenge/


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

A delicate topic today! Underwear: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-u-is-for-underwear.html


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Today I posted about Uncaught, Unsolved and Unknown: Serial Killers that are still on the hunt.

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Sigh, what are the odds. On U day i get notice my job is ending in a month. Unemployment sucks. Here's something way better

http://stonesoldiersbooks.blogspot.com/2014/04/uberwolves.html


----------



## Donna Alam (Mar 6, 2014)

http://donnaalam.com/2014/04/25/v-is-for/

Venus and Adonis.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

The Antipodeans are getting in early! V is for Voting: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-v-is-for-voting.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Today is V! 

Zombie Invasion: Zombie Vaccine
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-zombie-vaccine.html


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Onward to V: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/25/very-vacant-v/


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

V is for Verifiable: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/25/verifiable-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Today I blogged about Vlad the Impaler, Vampires and why they're supposed to be scary.

http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/04/vlad-the-impaler-vampires-and-why-theyre-supposed-to-be-monsters.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

V is for Vampires: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/25/v-is-for-vampires-atozchallenge/


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

And here is W: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/26/waning-a-to-z-blogging-challenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/04/wormwood-the-novel-about-nuclear-war.html

Today for the challenge I posted about my upcoming novel "Wormwood" and about signing with my agent.

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

A hard-working post today. W is for Washing: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-w-is-for-washing.html


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I decided to apply governmental logic...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/04/19/writing-blogging-the-a-to-z-challenge-how-hard-can-it-be/


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Water faeries: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/26/w-is-for-water-faeries-atozchallenge-2/


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

With or Without: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/26/with-or-without-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

Better later than never . . .

W! 

Zombie Invasion: The Walking Dead 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-walking-dead.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

Steve Vernon said:


> I decided to apply governmental logic...
> 
> http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/04/19/writing-blogging-the-a-to-z-challenge-how-hard-can-it-be/


A to Z is hard to do, and a lot of people consider it a waste of time, and that's fine - for them.

I'm publishing the first book of my series in June. A to Z was another tool to bring readers to my mailing list. I didn't do it JUST to blog. I did it because I'm an author finding her readers.

Will I participate in A to Z next year? No. Why? Because I'll have 11 books out by this time next year, and I'll already have my readers.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Jolie, I took a look to make sure and I absolutely NEVER said A-Z blogging was a waste of time. I was just going for a giggle, was all.

As a matter of fact I would climbed on into it if I hadn't found out about it two-thirds of the way through the month. I blog regularly and I don't know if it ACTUALLY sells me any more books but it's fun and it always feels a little like shadow-boxing; sort of a warm-up for the real writing.

I did not mean to offend anyone. 

Like I said, I was just going for a giggle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

Steve Vernon said:


> Jolie, I took a look to make sure and I absolutely NEVER said A-Z blogging was a waste of time. I was just going for a giggle, was all.
> 
> As a matter of fact I would climbed on into it if I hadn't found out about it two-thirds of the way through the month. I blog regularly and I don't know if it ACTUALLY sells me any more books but it's fun and it always feels a little like shadow-boxing; sort of a warm-up for the real writing.
> 
> ...


It's all good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

We're at the home stretch today with X! 

Zombie Invasion: 4 Top Zombie Video Games to Play on XBox 360 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-4-top-zombie-video.html


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

By the skin of my teeth! http://bit2read.com/2014/04/28/crossing-off-x/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

Today I posted about the "Xenomorph" from the movie "Alien" and my thoughts about the Prometheus series.

http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/04/xenomorph-x-tra-creepy.html


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

X is such a Simple Thing -- http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/28/x-is-such-a-simple-thing-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's X: https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6182026-e-x-cerpt-sometimes-we-ran-3


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

This one was a challenge! X is for X-ray: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-x-is-for-x-ray.html


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

And now it's Y: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/29/its-a-yes-for-y/

I can't believe we're down to our final letter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

It's Y time! 

Zombie Invasion: So *You* Wanna Be a Zombie?

http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-so-you-wanna-be-zombie.html


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I still need to get up today's post, but here is yesterday's on Xanax: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/28/x-is-for-xanax-atozchallenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

"Y" is for YouTube

Today on my blog I posted about two unsolved mysteries. The videos tell a story about the Taos Hum a mysterious unexplained humming and a frantic call from an area 51 worker. Come discuss this and more!
http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/04/youtube-true-life-horror-and-sci-fi-area-51and-the-taos-hum.html


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

My Y is here: https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6188042-yelling


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Y is for YOLO: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/29/y-is-for-yolo-atozchallenge/


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Seasons and cycles: Y is for Year http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-y-is-for-year.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2014)

I had a fun time this month! For my last A to Z post, I guest blogged over at the site of Paige Rion!

Zombie Invasion: What Exactly Would Happen During a Zombie Apocalypse? 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/04/zombie-invasion-what-exactly-would.html

*If you commented at my blog at any time during Blogging from A to Z, check my blog tomorrow to see if you won the popular Dashboard Zombie for your car or desk! #zombies*


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

It's been such a great time! Jolie, thanks so much for posting about this challenge, I wouldn't have known about it otherwise, and it's been such a fun thing to do. April really flew by.

Here's Z: http://bit2read.com/2014/04/30/zenith-of-the-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2014)

I.L. Wolf said:


> It's been such a great time! Jolie, thanks so much for posting about this challenge, I wouldn't have known about it otherwise, and it's been such a fun thing to do. April really flew by.


You're welcome! I enjoy visiting your blog!


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

The real life Serpent and the Rainbow! Today on my blog I posted about real life zombies. These are people who have been declared dead and buried, but now they are walking around.

http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/04/zombies-are-real-in-haiti.html

What an awesome month! I want to thank Jolie personally for introducing me to the A to Z challenge. It's been great and has increased my blog traffic quite a bit. I will keep visiting everyone's blog even though the challenge has ended.

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, thanks so much, Jolie! I wouldn't have heard of the challenge otherwise. It's been great fun, and a really good exercise for me in just thinking up something to write about, as I don't usually blog very often.

Challenge completed: Z is for Zealand. http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-to-z-challenge-z-is-for-zealand.html


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks Jolie for letting us know about the challenge. It was fun, even though I got bogged down near the end and haven't been able to comment nearly as much. It was a good experience and now I'm used to blogging regularly. Even though I don't need to, I started to write a new blog post today for next week.  (Oh, and I signed up to be a part of your book blitz.)

My last A-Z post: Z is for Ziamara: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/04/30/z-is-for-ziamara-atozchallenge/


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm so happy to learn that Blogging from A to Z was so beneficial for so many of you!!  Your blog posts have been lots of fun!!


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Joliedupre said:


> You're welcome! I enjoy visiting your blog!


And me too with yours, even if I'm a little (a lot?) squeamish).

It's been fun seeing what everyone here is up to.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's Z. Just in time: https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6197394-zombies

I got 18 out of 26 letters. Had to skip a few because of a sore hand and shoulder.

I don't know if all my entries were pure gold, but it was fun.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

Guys and gals don't forget about the A to Z Challenge Reflections post. On May 5th - "We ask that you reflect on your experience and let us know what you enjoyed, what you could've done better, and where we can improve." It's just a one day post. Sign up on the Linky List over at the A to Z blog on May 5 - http://www.a-to-zchallenge.com/2014/04/z-end-atozchallenge.html (I did one in 2012 and it's received close to 14,000 views so far.)


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

The winner of the Dashboard Zombie! Congrats I.L. Wolf! (I sent you a PM.)

http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/05/zombie-invasion-winner-of-dashboard.htm


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Joliedupre said:


> The winner of the Dashboard Zombie! Congrats I.L. Wolf! (I sent you a PM.)
> 
> http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/05/zombie-invasion-winner-of-dashboard.htm


Thanks, Jolie! I can't believe I won  Hopefully the dashboard zombie and I can put aside our differences and live together in peace.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

I.L. Wolf said:


> Thanks, Jolie! I can't believe I won  Hopefully the dashboard zombie and I can put aside our differences and live together in peace.


He's been trained. So you're good with this one.  After all, I don't need a lawsuit on my hands.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2014)

The 2014 A to Z Challenge Reflections Post 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/05/the-2014-to-z-challenge-reflections-post.html


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

My A to Z reflections.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6221800-a-to-z-blogging-challenge---a-reflection


----------

